# Swedish FireKnife



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

So my question is would you guys buy this, or what would you do instead to start a fire ?
more information on this product below ( no im not adventising )

-Anthony

Hot news on the cutting edge!

A colorful outdoor knife with Swedish FireSteel® fire starter. The Swedish FireKnife is a collaboration between Light My Fire and Mora of Sweden, and we could hardly have picked a better partner. Mora has made top-notch knives for 120 years.

But this is more than just an extremely sharp, flexible and sturdy all-around knife: the handle contains a fire starter. In other words, you can gut and clean a fish, split kindling and light a campfire with one single handy tool.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

Theyre going for about $30 on Amazon...so you can buy a Mora Knife for $10ish and for $12ish unless you reallllly want the crazy colors (which are super cool imo), and built in fire steel...doesnt really seem worth it to me....that being said I might buy one for the wife haha!


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an aversion to urange and lime green. When I go to the woods I don't want to be seen. :-D


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Or you can have a Bear Grylls for about $15 more
and have a diamond stone for sharpening.....


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I will stick to one of my quality blades.


----------

